# Instability of the Pelvs?



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi I wanted to ask I feel when walking instability of the pelvis I have complained and complained by the Aurthuped didnt think I should do any Ct or MRI because X-ray came just finebefore BM I feel the instability increse someone has the same sympthomes? I'm sorry for the error...


----------

